
Amazon is reportedly building a Netflix-like service for video games - allenleein
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-video-game-streaming-service-report-2019-1
======
legitster
This existed back in the day. It was called GameTap, and it was waaay too far
ahead of its time.

